# foreign body giant cells and removal??



## Networker3412 (Jan 10, 2011)

patient came in for Excision of abdominal wall mass with gastric fistula
 the path report came back and said : benign skin and soft tissue with abscess, foreign body giant cell and debris. 

Can we code a foreign body removal since on  the path report it stated the above? 

Thanks


----------



## delphinus777 (Jan 13, 2011)

Not really. It really doesnt state anything other than debris. The foreign body giant cell is a response to a foreign body. What was the debris? You should request the H&P to see what lead up to the mass, abscess and the reaction. I would code more towards excison of the mass [you'll need a size and know how deep]. That would be my suggestion.


----------

